# I love my yard!



## Texas Blonde (Aug 2, 2008)

So I have two big female Aphonopelma living in the side yard at my house.  I affectionatly call them Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum.  Here are some pics of "Dee" from tonight.  Shes quite a fiesty little thing.  

Lurking.






Hello!






Gotcha!












Out she comes.












Running back down.






Lurking again.






Wave for the camera.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 2, 2008)

I found this beetle two nights ago right at the bottom of the front porch steps.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 2, 2008)

I found this tonight on the way to where the two Ts are.  I almost stepped on it, because all I had was my black light to see where I was going.  Thankfully it was shiny enough to reflect the light, and catch my attention.

Im told its a Narrow mouthed toad of some kind.


----------



## SNAFU (Aug 2, 2008)

How cool to just have these beauties in your own yard!
 I just came back from Austin and did'nt have any free time to do any snooping for inverts. My son though stayed all week at McKinney Roughs, a wilderness area and state park near Bastrop and did lots of hiking, canoeing and a little cave exploration.
 The first day there, when we arrived the gates we got out to just look around and found 3 seperate snake skins all within about 15 feet of each other. I could'nt tell from what, but I told him he better watch his step real close outside!






I came across an odd little beetle, have no clue what it is. About an inch long, chunky, pretty slow moving, all black and white. Looked like he had a NASA space helmet on-lol.






 Good luck with your fuzzy little neighbors. Hopefully you don't have any wide mouthed toads or lizards that would try to snack on them!


----------



## hamfoto (Aug 2, 2008)

Sky - I love your yard too!

Snafu - the beetle is "the ironclad beetle" a Tenebrionidae.  Their elytra are so hard that you CANNOT put a pin through them.  You have to drill a little hole first, then pin them.

Chris


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 2, 2008)

Im jealous of your yard. hahaha


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 2, 2008)

I took 43 pics total, the ones I posted are just a sample.  Here is the link to the rest of the pics for anyone who is interested.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v85/TexasBlonde/Texas/Tamis House/Tarantulas/8-31-08 Tickling/


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 3, 2008)

Man that is too cool i wish i had some native Ts here but i have seen about 3 praying mantis in the past week i am always psyched when i see them


----------



## HKronos (Aug 3, 2008)

Sky, you're yard is a regular Eden delight. Those are the coolest neighbors to imagine.


----------



## Fender Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

T's in your backyard. It's STILL the coolest thing ever... I want to come in the US for that reason alone lol


----------

